
Science VR Experience for Homeschoolers - superjose
http://pardolab.com
======
superjose
Any homeschoolers or homeschooled around here? Homeschoolers are really
important and sometimes they may feel out.

This is something "cooking" for them. Any kind of feedback is really
appreciated! ;)

------
superjose
Yes, the site is redirecting to aws. That is normal for now...

